# Reset vs. Down arrow?



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

I've been having trouble with my R15/300 for the past 10 days ..... It would lockup anywhere, a channel, during a pause, it does not record when the record light is on? ect.... I tried the software reset (pressed red button) lasted for a day before the problems came back. I tried a (hardware reset) pulled the plug!.. problems still exist. I did a reset that was talked about here a while back! [press red button, when the tv & blue light go black hold down the Down arrow & record buttons at the same time] Lost everything on the HD! after a day...still no good... Called D** *because I have a service plan*, The rep. on the phone said lets try this: " settings down to reset & reset all"

Question: is that any different from all I did above, and what the rep wants me to do? The wife did record some (x-files) & she would like to see them before it locks up again.... So I'm holding off on the [settings-reset-reset all]

Or should I just tell the rep. its not working right? tia Jim Reid:nono:


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> I've been having trouble with my R15/300 for the past 10 days ..... It would lockup anywhere, a channel, during a pause, it does not record when the record light is on? ect.... I tried the software reset (pressed red button) lasted for a day before the problems came back. I tried a (hardware reset) pulled the plug!.. problems still exist. I did a reset that was talked about here a while back! [press red button, when the tv & blue light go black hold down the Down arrow & record buttons at the same time] Lost everything on the HD! after a day...still no good... Called D** *because I have a service plan*, The rep. on the phone said lets try this: " settings down to reset & reset all"
> 
> Question: is that any different from all I did above, and what the rep wants me to do? The wife did record some (x-files) & she would like to see them before it locks up again.... So I'm holding off on the [settings-reset-reset all]
> 
> Or should I just tell the rep. its not working right? tia Jim Reid:nono:


Welcome to "whatver the heck happened in the last 2 weeks that nobody from D* will admit".. the reason i just opened the lap top again to come here WAS: My r-15 Just did the same thing in Live tv.. Black screen and i never touched a button one and wasnt recording either.. the thing is locked up as i type and just playing sound.. the remote Does NOTHING.

I dont care what these peole in this forum say or really what D* says either. I do this mess everyday and for a week or more now ive got cust's calling me from over 9 -11 counties over this dumb ass THING. Ive called D* insiders and its PURE DENIAL. Even those here who have some clout seem to deny or kNow nothing..

Forum as im sitting here and can list acct #'s from all across this state.. something has chaNGED and its a real POS NOW from a techs view, a sellers view, and a customer = ME.

I told someone here AND AT DTV.. im not gonna sell this thing to a soul with MY NAME attached if something is Not done. Or if its Not.. then own up with some truth.. This IS pure Bad Biz and im getting to the point where legal recoarse is in order. Think about it.. whose eyes did these people look into when i was at their homes? HUH?.. it sure wasnt some 1800 indian chic now was it reading a screen now was it? This is MY face and My lively hood your messing with now..

D* ya better come clean or fix this POS AND FAST are im going to start converting every d*** one of these cust's out of contract to D-net and get paid more than you ever paid to do it out of vengence and nothing more.

Where is a class action thread in this place.. if theirs not one YET.. its time there was one IMO. This has gone on long enough.. and for some innocent to sign a contract for 2 freekin yrs OR face severe pentalty and then pay 6$ o month on top of that mess.... FOR WHAT.. paid for frustration?

Make logic of it people.. there is NONE!

Paid for frustration and with a ball and chain... get real.. (sigh) sorry this BS is now pissing me off when i got 60-70 yr old cust's calling me all the time just wanting to watch the news and cant AND then in the back of my mind if they dont catch me by phone and they call 1800 D* the racket.. I face a charge back as the tech and seller BOTH. (1) 100$ in the first 90 days if some R-15 acts stupid and those racketteesr of the HSp are rolled.. then (2) if the r-15 causes a cancellation (which is prorated by time the cust stayed on).. I could just pay up to 250$ or more cause of D*s defective BS.. The very First one of those i get.. im taking them to court without a blink.. More racket based corp american BS!.

EDIT:
Ok... the pwr button wont even turn the thing off this time.. its just a neon blue light and sound... ughghghghghghgh


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Does anybody know how to start a pole in this place.. I AM intrested in the amt of disatisfied cust's that are WILLING to sign a petition of recoarse based on false advertising to create sale and extended contract time to promote long term dictated profits to an entity (D*) IE: a class action LAW SUIT.

No kidding there has got to be a point .. where ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll sign that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

D-Bamatech said:


> Welcome to "whatver the heck happened in the last 2 weeks that nobody from D* will admit".. the reason i just opened the lap top again to come here WAS: My r-15 Just did the same thing in Live tv.. Black screen and i never touched a button one and wasnt recording either.. the thing is locked up as i type and just playing sound.. the remote Does NOTHING.
> 
> I dont care what these peole in this forum say or really what D* says either. I do this mess everyday and for a week or more now ive got cust's calling me from over 9 -11 counties over this dumb ass THING. Ive called D* insiders and its PURE DENIAL. Even those here who have some clout seem to deny or kNow nothing..
> 
> Forum as im sitting here and can list acct #'s from all across this state.. something has chaNGED and its a real POS NOW from a techs view, a sellers view, and a customer = ME.


I agree, something has happen in the last two weeks. Either that or more people have just starting posting again. I know the other two factors are that the new season has started and more people are around talking about the HR20. Either way there has been a boom in issues in the last two weeks.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure how far a class action suit would go. Myself, I got my R15 free along with the DVR4ME offer back in Jan/Feb. I have TCP and other DVRs so I'm not even paying the monthly DVR fee, only the mirror fee. Those that did pay for a unit or that are paying the DVR fee should have some recourse against DTV. Plus anyone that had a 2 year commitment added when they got their R15 should be able to have that removed.

I'd guess the best approach is to file a complaint with the BBB and with your local State Attorney General's office. Of course, prior to doing this you should contact DTV and make a request to have all fees waived and the 2 year commitment removed. You would need to make this request before filing any complaint to show good faith on your part in trying to work out an agreement with DTV. If DTV says no, proceed with the complaint.

Go for something like: Take back the R15, refund any purchase price for the R15, refund any DVR fees associated with that R15 and remove your 2 year commitment. If DTV agrees to that go find a used DTivo on Ebay and activate that.

Bamatech, you're in a different situation in that the R15 is hurting your business image. That's alot tougher situation and your only option may be to stop installing R15s and HR20s all together or make sure your customers are aware that you do not recommend these units and do not support them.

I don't know how DTV can continue ignoring this huge problem.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Bamatech, you're in a different situation in that the R15 is hurting your business image. That's alot tougher situation and your only option may be to stop installing R15s and HR20s all together or make sure your customers are aware that you do not recommend these units and do not support them.


Yep, that's what Weaknees did. I'm not in sales, but if I were there's no way I'd sell a product I didn't believe in.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm very disatisfied with the product and will continue to call and complain (at least until my DTivo arrives and I stop using it) but as long as I got the box for free and DTV keeps refunding my money for the service when I complain, I'm willing to remain a non-litigious beta-tester for a bit longer.

Oh..we HAVE started having more problems again recently, BTW -- had to reset it yesterday for the first time in a long while.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, I didn't indicate my thoughts on the legal action:

Personally, not interested. I'm not really eligible (got it for free, riding on grandfathered lifetime DVR subscription, got it knowing exactly what I was getting--in fact that's why I got it, two year commitment means nothing as long as my DTiVos hold up). But even if I were eligible, I'm not a big fan of the class action (lawyers get millions and we get a free PPV coupon). Now if the settlement were something meaningful (like forcing them to offer new TiVos with all TiVo features, at least as a premium option next to their own DVR), I'd be first in line.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Where is a class action thread in this place.. if theirs not one YET.


Been there done that many moons ago right here. Go try talking to an attorney about it and then come back here with what they say.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Does anybody know how to start a pole in this place.. I AM intrested in the amt of disatisfied cust's that are WILLING to sign a petition of recoarse based on false advertising to create sale and extended contract time to promote long term dictated profits to an entity (D*) IE: a class action LAW SUIT.
> 
> No kidding there has got to be a point .. where ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


It's clear your justifiably frustrated. Instead of posting about class action lawsuits, why don't you try to find a lawyer to take the case?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> Question: is that any different from all I did above, and what the rep wants me to do? The wife did record some (x-files) & she would like to see them before it locks up again.... So I'm holding off on the [settings-reset-reset all]
> 
> Or should I just tell the rep. its not working right? tia Jim Reid:nono:


The Reset All from the menu is the same as the Rec/Down arrow reset, at least in terms of destructiveness. All recorded programs, shceduled recordings (SL or manual), as well any personalized channel lists will be wiped out.

Those resets both do a 're-fromat' of the hard disk to the 'factory default' disk image.


----------



## mjh456 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had the same lockup problems..... Turn on the box, go to MyVOD, try to play a recorded program, and it locks up immediately. No buttons work, not even on/off on the front of the box. After a red button reset, same thing happens. Then the next morning, the box was already locked up when I turned on the power. Looks like it locked up when a scheduled program tried to record during the overnight hours. Again, no buttons work. Apparently the only way to *temporarily* fix it is to do the record button/arrow down reset, which wipes out all recorded programs. Kind of defeats the purpose of a DVR, doesn't it?

They have sent me a replacement R-15. I'll try that, but I agree with others that this is a software problem and replacing the box will have no effect.

So, the R-15 is a fine machine, *unless you try to use it as a DVR!!!*


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sometimes it doesn't even work as just a plain receiver!!! There have been several times I was just watching tv and the damn thing locked. On live tv!! Not a recording!

And yes, I have finally reset it. I am reporting on what I have experienced PRIOR to the reset. We will see if the reset was effective.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

did I come at a bad time? LOL.... was just hoping for an answer to my top post?
and, thanks for the replies/views ect.....


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Does anybody know how to start a pole in this place.. I AM intrested in the amt of disatisfied cust's that are WILLING to sign a petition of recoarse based on false advertising to create sale and extended contract time to promote long term dictated profits to an entity (D*) IE: a class action LAW SUIT.
> 
> No kidding there has got to be a point .. where ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


Bamatech -- If you are really serious about litigation, you may want to contact these people:

http://www.braytonlaw.com/news/legalnews/013004_philips_class.htm

But be aware that a class action case will not result in megabucks for the typical R15 user. We may get 6-12 months of DVR fee credit. But it is a way to ensure that DTV steps up and fixes the thing, or replaces them.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jim Reid said:


> did I come at a bad time? LOL.... was just hoping for an answer to my top post?
> and, thanks for the replies/views ect.....


It's amazing what a seemingly simple question can start. But it happens. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Upstream said:


> Bamatech -- If you are really serious about litigation, you may want to contact these people:
> 
> http://www.braytonlaw.com/news/legalnews/013004_philips_class.htm
> 
> But be aware that a class action case will not result in megabucks for the typical R15 user. We may get 6-12 months of DVR fee credit. But it is a way to ensure that DTV steps up and fixes the thing, or replaces them.


Bama's not going to get anything from a class action suit unless he's a member of the class (ie, in this case a R15 owner). His situation is different as he's installing these units after DTV installers were no shows, no calls or previously munged up the install. Bama needs to distance himself from the R15 yet I'm guessing much of his business depends on the DTV installer mungups. I'm not really sure what legal recourse Bama would have in that he's the independent that follows behind DTV installers and cleans things up. No official relationship with DTV (as I understand it) and thus no real legal leg to stand on.

Now, on the other hand, if Bama always had a half dozen R10s/HDVR2s in his truck and wanted to spend the time helping the poor customer return their R15 he could then sell them the "Bama recommended DVR", he could then make a couple of bucks and create very loyal customers. He could even create his own version of a DTV CSR that HIS customers might be willing to call (and pay for) instead of calling the DTV CSR farm.

In the end, a class action lawsuit is designed to penalize the offender and make the attorneys rich. Really doesn't benefit the end user at all.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> He could even create his own version of a DTV CSR that HIS customers might be willing to call (and pay for) instead of calling the DTV CSR farm.


Now there is a valid suggestion for a spin off business. R15 Consultant - pay for real help (to the extent you could actually provide real help). Talk to someone who knows something about the unit and can talk you through, step by step, whatever you need to do. Human being answers the phone and spends as long as necessary to help.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

carl6 said:


> Now there is a valid suggestion for a spin off business. R15 Consultant - pay for real help (to the extent you could actually provide real help). Talk to someone who knows something about the unit and can talk you through, step by step, whatever you need to do. Human being answers the phone and spends as long as necessary to help.
> 
> Carl


Correct, Bama's customers already have made the decision that the "free" DTV installation isn't even worth free so his customer base already know they get what they pay for. The biggest problem with this "enhanced CSR" product is that the majority of customers would say "why do I need to pay you for something I get for free from DTV". To which my answer would be "you don't, call DTV". After you get hung up on a few times, get hooked up with someone that doesn't speak english a few more times and finally getting no help, then maybe folks will come around.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> did I come at a bad time? LOL.... was just hoping for an answer to my top post?
> and, thanks for the replies/views ect.....





BattleScott said:


> The Reset All from the menu is the same as the Rec/Down arrow reset, at least in terms of destructiveness. All recorded programs, shceduled recordings (SL or manual), as well any personalized channel lists will be wiped out.
> 
> Those resets both do a 're-fromat' of the hard disk to the 'factory default' disk image.


I tried, maybe it got lost in all the rest...:backtotop


----------



## felickz (Jul 21, 2006)

Illl sign every petition you got.


I sell directv at circuit city.


IT PAINS ME to sell d* with a straight face... i am a 4 year customer myself (only been living on my own for 4 years) and i own the H20 (POS) and R15(POS),... formerly owning my hughs 350 TIVO d* unit i was NOTHING BUT HAPPY.. I just graduated from college ( COMPUTER SCIENCE MAJOR) i wonder if they need some consulting because this **** they are putting us through is MAJOR. I figured i would give d* a chance and i kept my h20 for over a month while it reset ever SINGLE F'NG DAY.. I finally gave up and called them, they sent a replacement that does the same thing.... NOW MY R15 WHAT THE F**** IS GOING ON WITH THESE IDIOTS. DO THEY TEST ANY OF THEIR SOFTWARE BEFORE THEY RELEASE [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]?#?$#@[email protected]#@[email protected]!?#@!?!#@!#@?#@!!#@?!#@[email protected]!#?#@!?!#@#@!? Amazing, and they force you into contract... where in the contract does it say i have to sit through all this bull**** I CANNOT WAIT TILL MY 2 YEARS IS UP!!!! HELLLLLLO COMCAST !


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

LMAO... i vented and LOOK what happened here.

Like i say and *LIVE.. truth IS truth no matter the literary composition and or its delivery.

I wouldnt be filing for financial recoarse AT ALL as most here in their minds and backbones would not be either.

IT IS PURE PRINCIPLES! and the multiple millions of "little guys" (paying patrons) that feed into the Corp American entity known as D* who from the top to the bottom have very strongly began to follow the "green back' and leave cust satisfaction as a minor thought. (in which that only occurs when complaints are brought forth).

Im Just glad i dont do D* all day every day and have MANY diff forms of Biz in my daily operations or i would Be a Fool in here for real.

Oh Btw no calls today on the R-15 thank goodness.

So as I saw in some post here that IT IS noticed that something has changed recently to the R-15 and it definately IS for the worse.

Is that the sentiment i hear here?

I just think IF enough here would derive a "joint effort" and become a mass then we could force D* to do something besides just keep us straped to some contract while they sit and rape us with monthly bills and that ball and chain.

Really to me it just makes no sence for a person as a patron to be subject to such no matter what the Biz or product. It makes every soul on a contract for 2 yrs a damn fool IMHO.

I listed "my part" as a Biz man.. you guys should sit here with that over your head and know that a cancellation or a HSP roll to your job over the R-15 will cost you more than the orig pay and in essence you spent 4-6 hrs and major material and cost... why?.. To get raped and to create a contracted revenue for some fortune 500 company that doesnt hurt to pay a bill one.. Now im the fool HUH?... lol

I really appreciate the responses here and im gonna dibble and dabble around w/ some things to see what "we" can do about this. heck as a starter just a petion of users would be a start ya know. Then if no movement happens then seek "further action".

Ya got to admit it this thing (which i liked at inception to be honest) Is a nightmare and NOTHING but paid for frustration now. My First R-15 which i got before Most here had a thought died in less than 2 weeks.. So i should've scene the writing on the wall i guess.

Also for those here that think im a litle over the edge at times .. just call it Passion and belief in rightousness w/ a root of a strong backbone.= im really a big ole softy (wink)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

D-Bamatech said:


> Also for those here that think im a litle over the edge at times ..


Somtimes???? You crack me up! :lol:

There's times when forums like this need those that are a little over the edge. Otherwise all we are is a bunch of sheep. Sometimes you need a good Wolf to mess with the heard.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Somtimes???? You crack me up! :lol:
> 
> There's times when forums like this need those that are a little over the edge. Otherwise all we are is a bunch of sheep. Sometimes you need a good Wolf to mess with the heard.


How 'Bout "_Sometimes YOU crack ME up"_

Oh and OK.. i admit.. maybe its Angry passion, lol

Another thing ya know sometimes this "AMD Turion" can be a heck of a weapon.. he he:lol:

What the hey.. Smiles are still for real FREE right?


----------



## blong579 (Oct 3, 2006)

maybe at least an online petiton and send it to D* along with link to this site that will show them all THERE customers grips about THERE product. maybe after the petiton is signed we could all copy and paste it and send it from our on email accts. something has to be done. how longhas this product been out and why is it still not working and D* is still pushing it. it was pushed on me


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

thanks for the replies folks! I guess I'll call D** and, (what do they do replace the R15?) I don't know of anyone who does onsite repair..... except circuit city's in-home repair tv contract..... until next time..... regards Jim


----------

